# גורמים



## Ali Smith

שלום

לשתף עם גורמים מחוץ לארגון שהקובץ שייך לו?


I know גּוֹרֵם means 'cause', but what does it mean here?

My translation: To share with...outside of the organization to which the file belongs?

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## Abaye

(Morfix): cause, factor; element; *responsible body, authority*; (mathematics) factor; (press) source


----------



## Drink

גורמים is kind of a difficult word to translate. Something like influencers and authority figures.


----------



## GeriReshef

From the context it is clear that גורם is an object in this case and not a verb, as Abaye mentioned.


----------



## amikama

In this specific context, it's just a fancy way to say "persons".


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! Is it pronounced gormim or goremim?


----------



## JAN SHAR

I believe both are correct.


----------



## Ali Smith

I doubt both are correct, for we do not pronounce אוכלים (active verbal adj. (active participle) Qal m.p. abs. indef. אכל 'to eat') as _okhelim_, only as _okhlim_.


----------



## Drink

Both are correct for אוכלים as well.


----------

